# dpBestflow.org



## Replytoken (Nov 13, 2009)

For those of you who might be interested, Peter Krogh (author of The DAM Book) just announced in his forum that the following web site is now up and running: http://www.dpbestflow.org/ . There are a number of familiar names associated with this site if you look carefully.

--Ken


----------

